Ask HN: What are the fundamentals of data structures and algorithms? - The_Workplace
======
greenyoda
There's no point in my spending time trying to write a good answer to this
question because so much information is already available about it. Also, it's
hard to know how to answer your question if you don't provide any information
about your background (e.g., how much you know about programming or math).

You can start with the Wikipedia articles:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_structure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_structure)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm)

If you want more information, you can read the introduction of this free book:

[http://opendatastructures.org](http://opendatastructures.org)

